# Atsugi Airdrome Near Tokyo, Japan 1945



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2014)

Always wondered what those things in the forground are in the 2nd to last picture. They LOOK like something that would be attached under a wing. Anyone know.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2014)

They would be worth hundreds of million dollars today.
I heard most of such wrecks were buried in Yokota Airbase as no time to remove.
Needs permission of US Airforce to dig them out.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lets get permission and become rich.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2014)

If they might halt military operation for a year or so.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

I have 3 shovels and a wheelbarrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have 3 shovels and a wheelbarrow!



Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow ! What a control tower...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, the top floor does Air Traffic Control, and the bottom is a sushi bar !


----------



## Totalize (Feb 19, 2015)

Geez,

Looks like if you guys in the states can get a few good senators and lobbyists in your back pocket your off to the races. Dig' em up I say.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep, the top floor does Air Traffic Control, and the bottom is a sushi bar !


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2015)

Atsugi is a funny place.
There is a shrine gate but no shrine.


----------

